
Lots of Product Announcements At Google Today - dawie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/16/lots-of-product-announcements-at-google-today/
======
anonymous
Google's new timeline search is practically identical in concept to my
startup, onetimeline. Compare:

<http://onetimeline.com/timeline?query=hendrix>

and

[http://www.google.com/views?q=hendrix+view%3Atimeline&btnGt;=Search](http://www.google.com/views?q=hendrix+view%3Atimeline&btnGt=Search)

~~~
reitzensteinm
Cool site. Are you slowly indexing terms that people have 'voted' for by
searching? I noticed that many of the terms I tried (specifically picked
because I doubted they'd been searched for before, eg, Australian politicians)
had zero results. I also noticed that searching for Hitler pegged one article
in 2015.

Sudden and significant competition from Google must cut a bit, but there's at
least a good chance that it'll just end up as another cool but abandoned (at
least from a marketing perspective) Google product.

~~~
anonymous
"Are you slowly indexing terms that people have 'voted' for by searching?"

Actually no, but we do direct our crawl to places where we expect to find the
most data.

"I also noticed that searching for Hitler pegged one article in 2015."

If you click on the highest detail level you can see that this is a legitimate
event. The copyright of "Mein Kampf" expires in 2015.

"Sudden and significant competition from Google must cut a bit, but there's at
least a good chance that it'll just end up as another cool but abandoned (at
least from a marketing perspective) Google product."

I have very mixed feelings. It's really too early to say exactly how I feel
about it :-/

~~~
anon
I like your UI better than Google's. This may be an opportunity for more
publicity.

